# 16 yr old cat with very bloated stomach



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi all 

My cat Mitzy has been getting bloated on and off for the last month now. We took her to the vets when we first noticed it. Vet couldn't feel anything wrong with her stomach but said he will do some blood tests. Tests came back completely clear. No issues with thyroid/kidneys etc. vet then said next step would be to do an ultrasound. We haven't been able to take her in for one since then as we had a bit of a drama around my nan being very ill, trying to get her some care due to her having Alzheimer's so all been a bit crazy at home and mitzy's stomach hadn't seemed to have bloated up as much in the last few weeks. 

Today however it's very swollen again. It looks bloated in her lower abdomen, almost like trapped wind or as if she is pregnant. She is going to the vets for the ultrasound on Monday. Just so worried. I'm guessing even if the bloods were clear, they wouldn't necessarily show something nasty like a tumour? I'm really hoping it's something simple. 

My worst fear is a tumour. Other thoughts are a phantom pregnancy or maybe a blockage? But if it was a blockage we would be seeing other symptoms like vomiting etc and I am not sure 16 yr old cats can get phantom pregnancies...

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.... Just don't know what to do, it's so frustrating and worrying. I am terrified it could be something nasty


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our older calico had issues that sound much you described, it turned out to be related to the gal bladder.. she is on a low dose of ursodiol and has been fine as an 18 year old cat can be..


----------



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, good to know it could be something treatable. How did they discover it was the gall bladder? Did it show up in bloods or in an ultrasound?


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the ultrasound showed some things, so did the blood work, plus we have a very very good cat only vet,, she has been our vet for many years and many cats


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The fact that the bloating comes and goes is kind of weird. Worms can cause bloating. Kobi had a belly full of fluid last year...the vet was thinking it was a clogged lymph node or other sort of blockage. It turned out to be congestive heart failure brought on by the prednisolone he was taking for inflammatory bowel disease...apparently left side failure causes fluid to build around the heart and lungs, right side in the belly. BTW, it's been 15 months and he's doing great. 

The other possibility would be FIP, but if she's otherwise doing well I doubt that's it. The one thing I can say with 99.99% certainty is that she's not pregnant.


----------



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

She gets wormed regularly, but I guess sometimes sometimes worming tablets aren't 100% effective? Haven't seen any worms in her poo though. She isn't pregnant, she was spayed as a kitten so can rule that out. I was just thinking phantom because the swelling looks like she is ready to pop a litter! 
I am hoping that because the bloods were clear, it can't be anything too bad as something surely would have shown up, even if it was an indicator of something wrong like a high white blood cell count... Poor girl, it's so hot ATM too, she must be very uncomfortable


----------



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

Unfortunately the ultrasound showed up a tumour on her intestine. The bloated belly was due to fluid buildup. Vet said we could take her home but she would have a couple of days at best so we decided it was kinder to have her put to sleep. 

We have had a wonderful 16 years with her and she was the kindest, gentlest cat I have ever met. Her brother Monty is still with us and a little confused at what is going on so he is getting spoilt rotten at the moment. Thanks for all the advice and well wishes x


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs across the miles. Prayers of comfort for you in this painful time


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Mitzy...
You gave her the final Ultimate Gift of Love...
She is no longer feeling any pain or discomfort...
That Mitzy got to have 16 years with you, is so wonderful...
She was, and forever will be, a Forever Cat, in your heart♡♡♡
She knows she was loved by you.
Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  kitty hugs.

I'm going through this with gizmo  she was at the vet...she's lost weight, has no appetite, he felt no lumps but did feel a lot of gas in her stomach...did FULL blood work with showed nothing  I go back next friday and he's talking ultrasound  she is still constipated. She's peeing normal, playing normal. I'm hoping its something that treatable. He said feed her whatever I want. She's not finishing a 3oz can....I even bought the tuna flavor thinking it would help...no (I know fish is not that great...I'm just trying to get her to eat)


----------



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers and hugs. She was a very special cat as myself and my sister picked her and her brother out of a litter when we were only 8 years old and we have grown up with them. To lose her was to lose a childhood friend. But because of that she will never be forgotten, she was a part of us growing up, she was my sisters best friend and in some ways has shaped us into who we are today. 

When I can work out how to post pictures I will add some of her and her brother x


----------



## Sbarnett984 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gizmothecat- I will be thinking of you and Gizmo, hopefully the ultrasound results will not show up anything nasty and will be easily treated


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so sorry about your Mitzy - it sounds like she had a wonderful life with you, and at the end you loved her enough to spare her suffering. That is a difficult gift for us to give our furbabies, but such an amazing one.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss but you gave Mitzy the greatest gift, to die peacefully without suffering. We take on the pain and suffering for them. I remember every one of my fur family that passed and you will always have Mitzy in your heart too. RIP Mitzy.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss.

It's never easy. Hugs and prayers for all of you


----------

